# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] IPHONE 5s

## stel18

Πωλειται το iphone 5s  σε αρρωστουε με iphone.
To τηλεφωνο  σε αριστη κατασταση  16giga.
Δεκτος σε καθε ελεγχο.
Τιμη 120e.
Βρισκομε θεσσαλονικη.
Ο ενδιαφερομενος αφηνει μυνημα εδω.
ευχαριστω

----------

